# Has anyone ever sub-contracted w/ Brickman?



## ProGradeSnw&Ice

I have been plowing for the landscaping company that I am employed with year round as well as some of my own side jobs. I now own 2 trucks and am trying to take on more work for this season. Through a friend of a friend I may have an opportunity to sub-contract to Brickman. However, they would want a full-time commitment and probably from both trucks which leaves me to either:

*
Take season off from my current employer
Pay a couple guys to drive my trucks for Brickman while I plow for my current employer in one of his trucks
Turn down Brickman all together
Find a solution somewhere in the middle
[/LIST]*
Any suggestions? I have heard of people making a lot of $$ sub-ing to Brickman but have also heard rumors of them f***ing their contractors over. And ditching my current employer would also probably be unethical. I feel most people will say not to take on so much at once, but I see a big opportunity and know I will be kicking myself later on if I let it go.

Either way I am not losing existing money, just potential profit as I see it. I also failed to mention I have commercial insurance on both trucks that I want to make sure gets put to the most potential use.

James


----------



## CARDOCTOR

so you going to quit your full time job to work for a company with a less than stellar reputation


----------



## plowin4u

I would probably get a couple of reliable people to drive your trucks for brickman and keep working for current employer, this way you got best of both worlds, depending on condition of both those trucks, maybe commit one truck, and have other one on standby?


----------



## ProGradeSnw&Ice

CARDOCTOR;1505438 said:


> so you going to quit your full time job to work for a company with a less than stellar reputation


More like a leave of absence. The leverage I have on them if they didnt like it is that they want and need myself along with a few other employees, year-round. Not trying to sound cocky or anything but its the sad truth for them at the moment.

Also, due to past years of "flakey" work opportunity provided, after promising something else, it makes me hesitant to give in to the "you will be a full time plower/salter" statement again.

To better sum things up, every year I am told the same thing about how winter work will go down, but am immediately let down by employer's lack of following through on it. This year however, due to loss of other certain employees, it should be safe to say this season won't be a let down from them. Just want to go with the most promising, steady work, with hopefully the most potential profit, if there is one at all. Have also been considering finding a different job next season, if that helps put things into a better perspective.


----------



## ProGradeSnw&Ice

plowin4u;1505448 said:


> I would probably get a couple of reliable people to drive your trucks for brickman and keep working for current employer, this way you got best of both worlds, depending on condition of both those trucks, maybe commit one truck, and have other one on standby?


That is what I have been leaning toward. Fleet consists of:

2005 GMC Sierra 2500HD EXT cab long bed 6.0L

8'2" Boss V
Boss 1100 tailgate spreader
Timbrens front and rear
265/75/16 AT tires
Upgraded fan clutch

2006 GMC Sierra 2500HD crew cab short bed 6.0L (just purchased)

Timbrens, on the way
Boss V or Western Wide-Out, on the way
265/75/16 AT tires, already on
Upgraded fan clutch, if need be


----------



## plowin4u

Good luck on your venture, hope it works out, we have a brickman here in Jersey, I was considering going over there, so I will keep you posted.


----------



## superdog1

*Brickman*

I have been doing snow for Brickman for the last 2 years. To this point, they have paid me on time, every time. With that being said, make sure you READ WHAT YOU ARE SIGNING!!!!!! When it comes to their contracts, each one is different with the way they want it done, triggers etc. Some times it's a good deal and some times it isn't. You need to actually look at every site you are thinking about doing. You need to go inside and talk with management. I say this because what looks like an easy gig could turn out to be a nightmare if the only place you are allowed to push the snow is around the back of the lot.

Even small lots can end up taking hours if you have to push all the snow to an area in the back or some other stupid place they want it. Salting is also another big deal. Remember that you will not only push snow but deal with every single ice type event that comes. Some stores will not allow you to use regular rock salt, OR, rock salt in some areas. The cost per event will change dramatically if you have to use calcium chloride on the entire lot.

The main reason Brickman gets a bum rap is because they hire contractors who do a crappy job and then fire them or the contractor doesn't get the proper authorization to do a job. If you do something without the OK of your area manager or corporate and then expect to be paid? you can forget it.

I have heard a lot of horror stories about some of the contractors that worked for them. One guy lied and said he had 2 trucks and a skid loader. When the storm hit, he showed up with a 1970 Jeep CJ5 and a 6 foot blade to do a lot that was over 200,000 sq feet. The Jeep died 20 minutes into it. When the store employees showed up for work to open the store, he was in the lot with a 36" walk behind blower trying to clear the lot and his 89 year old dad and 8 year old son was trying to clean the walks with a shovel. Imagine that?, he got FIRED, LOL!!!


----------

